# Bear creek pheasant hunt Jan. 31 SETUP PAGE



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is for me to post on and keep count and setup the groups for the hunt. *PM* if you are in for the hunt. Send me your user name and if u have guest and dog. This is a potluck so you also have to bring a dish to pass. The cost is $100 for 5 rooster and first 20 committed with deposit sent in by Jan 23 are in. Don't send checks till I put your name down.
Check sent to:
*Bear Creek Hunt Club*
*6750 Dell Road*
*Saline, MI 48176*
*734-429-7202*

*This is who is in:*
*1) GUNNER7848 (1 GUEST)-GSP-BRING SLOPPY JOE'S AND BUNS*
*2)bigcountrysg BRING DONUTS*
*3)muliefever (1 GUEST)*


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 7:30 am for coffee and donuts
*This is who is in: 9 SPOTS ARE LEFT
1) GUNNER7848 (1 GUEST)-GSP-BRING SLOPPY JOE'S AND BUNS*
*1)bigcountrysg BRING DONUTS*
*3)muliefever (1 GUEST)* *POP and cups*
*4)kbb3358 (1 GUEAT) CHILLI*
*5)RYSALKA, Green bean casserole, Springer *
*6)griffondog, (2 guest) Dogs Wirehaired Griffon and a Large Munsterlande, stuffed cabbage.*


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 7:30 am for coffee and donuts *PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF GUEST SEND IN CHECK PUT GUEST YOUR USER NAME SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK *
*This is who is in: 6 SPOTS ARE LEFT
1) GUNNER7848 (1 GUEST)-GSP-BRING SLOPPY JOE'S AND BUNS*
*2)bigcountrysg BRING DONUTS*
*3)muliefever (1 GUEST)* *POP and cups*
*4)kbb3358 (1 GUEAT) CHILLI*
*5)RYSALKA, Green bean casserole, Springer *
*6)griffondog, (2 guest) Dogs Wirehaired Griffon and a Large Munsterlande, stuffed cabbage*
*7)Mallard Canard, Chips*
*8)T-Bug #24 (guest)*

This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-GSP
Gunner(guest) 
kbb3358
kbb3358(guest)

GROUP 2
Mallard Canard
RYSALKA- Springer

GROUP 3
griffondog- Wirehaired Griffon
griffondog(guest)
griffondog(guest) Munsterlande

GROUP 4
T-Bug 
(T-Bug)FRIEND


GROUP 5
bigcountrysg
muliefever
muliefever(guest)



SECOND HALF- 
GROUP 1
GROUP 2
GROUP 3
GROUP 4
GROUP 5


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 7:30 am for coffee and donuts *PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF GUEST SEND IN CHECK PUT GUEST YOUR USER NAME SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK *
*This is who is in: 4 SPOTS ARE LEFT
1) GUNNER7848 (1 GUEST)-GSP-BRING SLOPPY JOE'S AND BUNS*
*2)bigcountrysg BRING DONUTS*
*3)muliefever (1 GUEST)* *POP and cups*
*4)kbb3358 (1 GUEAT) CHILLI*
*5)RYSALKA(1 Guest), Green bean casserole, Springer *
*6)griffondog, (2 guest) **Dogs Wirehaired Griffon and a Large* *Munsterlande**, stuffed cabbage
7)Mallard Canard, Chips
8)T-Bug #24 (guest)-pulled BBQ venison*
*9)**Worm Dunker- Setter- jumbula* 

This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-GSP
Gunner(guest) 
kbb3358
kbb3358(guest)

GROUP 2
Mallard Canard
RYSALKA- Springer

*GROUP 3
griffondog- Wirehaired Griffon
griffondog(guest)
griffondog(guest) Munsterlande
*
*GROUP 4
T-Bug 
(T-Bug)FRIEND*
*Worm Dunker- Setter*


GROUP 5
bigcountrysg
muliefever
muliefever(guest)



SECOND HALF- 
GROUP 1
GROUP 2
GROUP 3
GROUP 4
GROUP 5


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 7:30 am for coffee and donuts *PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF GUEST SEND IN CHECK PUT GUEST YOUR USER NAME SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK *
*This is who is in: 3 SPOTS ARE LEFT*
*1) GUNNER7848 (1 GUEST)-GSP-BRING SLOPPY JOE'S AND BUNS*
*2)bigcountrysg BRING DONUTS*
*3)muliefever (1 GUEST)* *POP and cups*
*4)kbb3358 (1 GUEAT) CHILLI*
*5)RYSALKA(1 Guest), Green bean casserole, Springer *
*6)griffondog, (2 guest) **Dogs Wirehaired Griffon and a Large* *Munsterlande**, stuffed cabbage*
*7)Mallard Canard, Chips*
*8)T-Bug #24 (guest)-pulled BBQ venison*
*9)**Worm Dunker- Setter- jumbula* 
*10)SOCKS-LAB*

This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-GSP
Gunner(guest) 
kbb3358
kbb3358(guest)

GROUP 2
Mallard Canard
RYSALKA- Springer
bigcountrysg

*GROUP 3*
*griffondog- Wirehaired Griffon*
*griffondog(guest)*
*griffondog(guest) Munsterlande*

*GROUP 4*
*T-Bug *
*(T-Bug)FRIEND*
*Worm Dunker- Setter*


GROUP 5
SOCKS-LAB
muliefever
muliefever(guest)



SECOND HALF- 
GROUP 1
GROUP 2
GROUP 3
GROUP 4
GROUP 5


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 7:30 am for coffee and donuts *PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF GUEST SEND IN CHECK PUT GUEST YOUR USER NAME SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK *
*This is who is in: 2 SPOTS ARE LEFT*
*1) GUNNER7848 (1 GUEST)-GSP-BRING SLOPPY JOE'S AND BUNS*
*2)bigcountrysg BRING DONUTS*
*3)muliefever (1 GUEST)* *POP and cups*
*4)kbb3358 (1 GUEAT) CHILLI*
*5)RYSALKA(1 Guest), Green bean casserole, Springer *
*6)griffondog, (2 guest) **Dogs Wire Haired Griffon and a Large* *Munsterlande**, stuffed cabbage*
*7)Mallard Canard, Chips*
*8)T-Bug #24 (guest)-pulled BBQ venison*
*9)**Worm Dunker- Setter- jumbula* 
*10)SOCKS-LAB*
*11)DOWN LOW-LAB-summer sausage, cheese, and crackers.
*
This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-*GSP*
Gunner(guest) WIREHAIR
kbb3358
kbb3358(guest)

GROUP 2
Mallard Canard
RYSALKA- *Springer*
bigcountrysg

*GROUP 3*
*griffondog- Wire haired Griffon*
*griffondog(guest)*
*griffondog(guest) Munsterlande*

*GROUP 4*
*T-Bug *
*(T-Bug)FRIEND*
*Worm Dunker-* Setter


GROUP 5
SOCKS-*LAB*
muliefever
muliefever(guest)
Down Lowe-*LAB*


SECOND HALF- 
GROUP 1
GROUP 2
GROUP 3
GROUP 4
GROUP 5
__________________


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 8 am for coffee and donuts this is were we will meet at
**BEAR CREEK HUNT CLUB ADDRESS:**http://www.bearcreekhuntclub.com/MAP.htm*
*12670 Beecher Road 
Clayton, MI 49235 *
*PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF GUEST SEND IN CHECK PUT GUEST YOUR USER NAME SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK *
*Checks get send here
Bear Creek Hunt Club
6750 Dell Road
Saline, MI 48176*

*0 spots left but can hold a spot if someone backs out*
*1) GUNNER7848 GSP-BRING SLOPPY JOE'S AND BUNS*
*2)bigcountrysg BRING DONUTS*
*3)muliefever POP, CUPS*
*4)kbb3358 (1 GUEAT) CHILLI*
*5)RYSALKA(1 Guest), Green bean casserole, Springer *
*6)griffondog, (2 guest) Dogs Wire Haired Griffon and a Large* *Munsterlande, stuffed cabbage*
*7)Mallard Canard, Chips*
*8)T-Bug #24 (guest)-pulled BBQ venison*
*9)**Worm Dunker- Setter- jumbula* 
*10)SOCKS-LAB*
*11)DOWN LOW-LAB-summer sausage, cheese, and crackers.*
*12)dogfix -(1 guest)*
*13)cade66-LAb-*
*14)bike4500_3-supplying venison 4 sloppy joes*
*15)wannabapro-Wire hair*
*Tightlines-LAB Dish*
[/color][/b]
This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

*GROUP 1
**GUNNER7848-GSP*
*wannabapro-Wire hair *
*kbb3358*
*kbb3358(guest)*

*GROUP 2*
*RYSALKA- Springer*
*RYSALKA(guest)*
*Worm Dunker- Setter*
*Mallard Canard*

*GROUP 3*
*griffondog- Wire haired Griffon*
*griffondog(guest)*
*griffondog(guest) Munsterlande*
*bigcountrysg*


*GROUP 4 --Tightlines-LAB is a fill in if one cancels out*
*cade66- LAB*
*T-Bug *
*(T-Bug)FRIEND*
*muliefever?*

*GROUP 5*
*SOCKS-LAB*
*Down Lowe-LAB*
*dogfix
dogfix (guest)*

*This is what everything looks like with it being full I have two friends that are bring their dogs to help out and a dish to pass. Also my buddy Dan from land and lakes imaging will be taken professional shots of the hunt*


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 8 am for coffee and donuts this is were we will meet at
BEAR CREEK HUNT CLUB ADDRESS:**http://www.bearcreekhuntclub.com/MAP.htm*
*12670 Beecher Road 
Clayton, MI 49235 *
*PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF GUEST SEND IN CHECK PUT GUEST YOUR USER NAME SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK *
*Checks get send here
Bear Creek Hunt Club
6750 Dell Road
Saline, MI 48176*

*Let me know when the check is sent out*

1)Gunner7848-sent out
2)guest
3)Down Lowe
4)Bigcountrysg
5)kbb3358-sent out
6)guest-sent out
7)RYSALKA-sent out
8)guest-sent out
9)griffondog
10)guest
11)guest
12)Mallard Canard-sent out
13)T-Bug #24
14)guest
15)Worm Dunker
16)SOCKS
17)dogfix
18)guest
19)cade66
20)wannabapro


*0 spots left but can hold a spot if someone backs out*
*1) GUNNER7848 (guest)GSP-Lab BRING SLOPPY JOE'S AND BUNS*
*2)bigcountrysg BRING DONUTS*
*3)wannabapro-Wire hair*
*4)kbb3358 (1 GUEAT) CHILLI*
*5)RYSALKA(1 Guest), Green bean casserole, Springer *
*6)griffondog, (2 guest) Dogs Wire Haired Griffon and a Large* *Munsterlande, stuffed cabbage*
*7)Mallard Canard, Chips*
*8)T-Bug #24 (guest)-pulled BBQ venison*
*9)**Worm Dunker- Setter- jumbula* 
*10)SOCKS-LAB*
*11)DOWN LOW-LAB-summer sausage, cheese, and crackers.*
*12)dogfix -(1 guest)*
*13)cade66-LAb-*[/color][/b]
This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

*GROUP 1
**GUNNER7848-GSP*
*wannabapro-Wire hair *
*kbb3358*
*kbb3358(guest)*

*GROUP 2*
*RYSALKA- Springer*
*RYSALKA(guest)*
*Worm Dunker- Setter*
*Mallard Canard*

*GROUP 3*
*griffondog- Wire haired Griffon*
*griffondog(guest)*
*griffondog(guest) Munsterlande*
*bigcountrysg*


*GROUP 4 *
*cade66- LAB*
*T-Bug *
*(T-Bug)FRIEND*
*Gunner7848(GUEST)-LAB*

*GROUP 5*
*SOCKS-LAB*
*Down Lowe-LAB*
*dogfix
dogfix (guest)*

*This is what everything looks like with it being full I have two friends that are bring their dogs to help out and a dish to pass. Also my buddy Dan from land and lakes imaging will be taken professional shots of the hunt*


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Bear Creek Hunt Club meet there at 8 am for coffee and donuts this is were we will meet at
BEAR CREEK HUNT CLUB ADDRESS:**http://www.bearcreekhuntclub.com/MAP.htm*
*12670 Beecher Road 
Clayton, MI 49235 *
*PUT USER NAME ON CHECK AND IF GUEST SEND IN CHECK PUT GUEST YOUR USER NAME SO WE KNOW WHO PAID $100 CHECK *
*Checks get send here
Bear Creek Hunt Club
6750 Dell Road
Saline, MI 48176*

*Let me know when the check is sent out*

1)Gunner7848-sent out
2)guest
3)Down Lowe
4)Bigcountrysg
5)kbb3358-sent out
6)guest-sent out
7)RYSALKA-sent out
8)guest-sent out
9)griffondog
10)guest
11)guest
12)Mallard Canard-sent out
13)T-Bug #24-sent out
14)guest-sent out
15)Worm Dunker-paying in person Jan. 3
16)SOCKS
17)dogfix-sent out
18)guest-sent out
19)cade66
20)wannabapro


*0 spots left but can hold a spot if someone backs out*
*1) GUNNER7848 (guest)GSP-Lab BRING SLOPPY JOE'S AND BUNS*
*2)bigcountrysg BRING DONUTS*
*3)wannabapro-Wire hair*
*4)kbb3358 (1 GUEAT) CHILLI*
*5)RYSALKA(1 Guest), Green bean casserole, Springer *
*6)griffondog, (2 guest) Dogs Wire Haired Griffon and a Large* *Munsterlande, stuffed cabbage*
*7)Mallard Canard, Chips*
*8)T-Bug #24 (guest)-pulled BBQ venison*
*9)**Worm Dunker- Setter- jumbula* 
*10)SOCKS-LAB*
*11)DOWN LOW-LAB-summer sausage, cheese, and crackers.*
*12)dogfix -(1 guest)*
*13)cade66-LAb-*[/color][/b]
This how the groups get setup this is from last year and will be changed later
Then groups get flipped around second half so we all can meet each other. If any one has a problem running their pointers with flushers let me know seems like ever one had a dog last year hope to get a few more

*GROUP 1
**GUNNER7848-GSP*
*wannabapro-Wire hair *
*kbb3358*
*kbb3358(guest)*

*GROUP 2*
*RYSALKA- Springer*
*RYSALKA(guest)*
*Worm Dunker- Setter*
*Mallard Canard*

*GROUP 3*
*griffondog- Wire haired Griffon*
*griffondog(guest)*
*griffondog(guest) Munsterlande*
*bigcountrysg*


*GROUP 4 *
*cade66- LAB*
*T-Bug *
*(T-Bug)FRIEND*
*Gunner7848(GUEST)-LAB*

*GROUP 5*
*SOCKS-LAB*
*Down Lowe-LAB*
*dogfix
dogfix (guest)*

*This is what everything looks like with it being full I have two friends that are bring their dogs to help out and a dish to pass. Also my buddy Dan from land and lakes imaging will be taken professional shots of the hunt*
__________________


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thought I would give you an update on who we've seen money from so far for the M-S Hunt on the 31st.

PAID
Rysalka & guest
Mallard
Dogfix & guest
KBB3358 & guest
Wormdunker

SENT OUT
gunner7848
T-Bug #24+1 guest

NOT PAID
Down Lowe
griffondog +2 guests
SOCKS
cade66
wannabapro
birdbarrel

*Little reminder these are the people who have not paid or told me they sent a check out. If you cant make it please let me know and I can try to fill in with someone else. The cut off date is Jan 24th if check is not received sent out by then person will be removed. Hope this doesn't happen hope to meet all of you*


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

gunner7848 my son my take my spot but eithor way one of us with a setter. See ya all soon Terry


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Have job interview on the 14th. I am told that it is down to me and another person and that the process could go "quickly". This may determine my availability for the hunt, since the job is 200 miles away and my wife is 7 months pregnant with our first child. I won't wait until the last minute to let you guys know, but I should wait and see how this interview goes first. If that's not OK, I understand. Tim knows my situation, but I don't want the rest of the group to think I'm being a douche. If someone has another possible guest that is dying to go please let Tim know and I'll back out now and try to make it next year. Otherwise, hopefully I will have a better feel for my situation in 10 days. 
Kurt


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Gunner my check will be out this week.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

PAID-8
Rysalka & guest
Mallard
Dogfix & guest
KBB3358 & guest
Wormdunker

SENT OUT-7
gunner7848
T-Bug #24+1 guest
Arron ploss
bigcountrysg
birdbarrel
Down Lowe

NOT PAID-5- Sent Pm out need to know if u r going if not I do have fill ins
griffondog +2 guests
SOCKS
wannabapro

*POTLUCK LUNCH*
There will be plugs and tables for use to keep things warm and on


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-GSP*
*wannabapro-Wire hair -?*
*kbb3358*
*kbb3358(guest)*

*GROUP 2*
*RYSALKA- Springer*
*RYSALKA(guest)*
*Worm Dunker- Setter*
*Mallard Canard*

*GROUP 3*
*griffondog- Wire haired Griffon-?*
*griffondog(guest)-?*
*griffondog(guest) Munsterlande-?*
*bigcountrysg*


*GROUP 4 -*
*Arron Ploss*
*T-Bug *
*(T-Bug)FRIEND*
*birdbarrel-**LAB*

*GROUP 5*
*SOCKS-LAB-?*
*Down Lowe-LAB*
*dogfix
dogfix (guest)*

*This is what everything looks like with if we are short on dogs HRKPOINTINGLABS will guild a group. Also my buddy Dan from land and lakes imaging will be taken professional shots of the hunt*


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-GSP
**T-Bug 
(T-Bug)FRIEND*
*wannabapro-Wire hair -?

GROUP 2
RYSALKA- Springer
RYSALKA(guest)
Worm Dunker- Setter
Mallard Canard

GROUP 3*
*bigcountrysg
griffondog- Wire haired Griffon-?
griffondog(guest)-?
griffondog(guest) Munsterlande-?


**GROUP 4 -
Arron Ploss
kbb3358-LAB
kbb3358(guest)
**birdbarrel-LAB

GROUP 5*
*Down Lowe-LAB
dogfix
dogfix (guest)*
*SOCKS-LAB-?*


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*GROUP 1
GUNNER7848-GSP
**T-Bug 
(T-Bug)FRIEND*
*wannabapro-Wire hair -?

GROUP 2
RYSALKA- Springer
RYSALKA(guest)
Worm Dunker- Setter
Mallard Canard

GROUP 3*
*bigcountrysg
griffondog- Wire haired Griffon
griffondog(guest)
griffondog(guest) Munsterlande


**GROUP 4 -
Arron Ploss
kbb3358-LAB
kbb3358(guest)
**birdbarrel-LAB

GROUP 5*
*Down Lowe-LAB
dogfix
dogfix (guest)*
*SOCKS-LAB*
*[/COLOR]* 
*PAID-8*
*Rysalka & guest
Mallard
Dogfix & guest
KBB3358 & guest
Wormdunker
*
*SENT OUT-11*
gunner7848
T-Bug #24+1 guest
Arron ploss
bigcountrysg
birdbarrel
Down Lowe
griffondog +2 guests
SOCKS

*NOT PAID-1-* 
wannabapro

*POTLUCK LUNCH*
There will be plugs and tables for use to keep things warm and on


----------



## keifer225948 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am the guest that is hunting with t_bug24 hope the weather is not to bad


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Updated Jan. 14 there are 10 days for the 24th dead line. *

*PAID-12
Rysalka & guest-Green bean casserole
Mallard-**Chips 
Dogfix & guest-bring plates, forks, cups
KBB3358 & guest-CHILLI
Wormdunker-jumbula*[/COLOR]
*gunner7848-Sloppy Joes
T-Bug #24+1 guest-pulled BBQ venison*
*Down Lowe-summer sausage, cheese, and crackers.
*

*SENT OUT-7*
*Arron ploss-?
bigcountrysg DONUTS
birdbarrel-Drinks*
*griffondog +2 guests-Munsterlande, stuffed cabbage
SOCKS-calico beans*

*NOT PAID-1*
*wannabapro-?*


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Bear Creek PM me and these are the people that bear creek has not received deposits from. If planning on going get them out or if not let me know. Hope to see everyone there many new people to meet.*
*wannabapro- Told me today going in the mail Tues. am*
*birdbarrel- talk to bear creek and sent check out*
*Arron ploss-Told me sending check out this past weekend
bigcountrysg-?
griffondog +2 guests-?
SOCKS-?
*
*Weather as of know 13 days to go*
*Saturday, Jan 31
More Details 










Very cold with snow at times
Low: 13 °F
High: 19 °F


*


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

My son and I had a great time on this hunt will try to make next years too. It was good to meet new people and put faces to the names. Next years lets pick a date when there is less than 2 feet of snow. I wanted to go out one more time but my 50'ish body said stop.:yikes:

Thanks again for the opportunity to hunt with you.

Keith


----------

